# Is there a St Louis show this spring?



## jimhaze (Sep 25, 1999)

Anyone know if there is an upcoming St Louis show and when and where?


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Sure is... March 22. Orlando's (same place it always is).
I'm trying to get an electronic copy of the flyer so I can post it for ya.

Edit: For some reason the system won't let me upload a picture the usual way, but you can try clicking on this link for the flyer and maybe it will come up: http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/56162/ppuser/73192


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=189285&d=1411478023


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

A week away! I'm getting geared up for it.
hojoe


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Dang, bad timing for me. Will be racing in Huntsville the 21st.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

There is another show the following weekend. It is more die cast than slot car but there is supposed to be a mix. There will be information at the show this weekend. Will pass it along.

Update
THE GATEWAY SLOT CAR AND HOTWHEEL SHOW TO BE HELD AT THE KIRKWOOD COMMUNITY CENTER ON MARCH 29TH. DEALER SETUP AT 7:30 A.M. SHOW FROM 9 A.M. TO 12 NOON. BUY SELL TRADE ALL SCALES OF SLOT CARS AND DIECAST. GENERAL ADMISSION $5.00 CHILDREN UNDER 16 FREE WITH ADULT
Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Less than 24 hours 'till the show. Who's going?
hojoe


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I will be there. I have a breakfast gathering with some buddies so i will have to do the earlybird thing and bail out of there by 9ish.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Oh, to be 10 again!! It will happen tomorrow morning.
Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, to be 10 again!! (with money) LOL
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I had a great time at the show today. Got to see old friends, meet some that are on HT and of course, buy slot cars. Everything I bought seems to be a project so there is no reason to post pics, just assume I got cool stuff!!!!! 

I did not get to say goodbye to Lendell because I had to run off. Sorry about that. I also realized when I got home that the Willys that he was selling was a chameleon color! Uber cool!!!

Lendell has photos, watch for them!

Thanks,
Old Blue!!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/fordcowboy63/slideshow/St Louis Show 3-22-15

Hope this link works.
Lendell


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It was a good show. Made a little, spent a little. Got to see and meet alot of great people. See ya all at the next one.
hojoe


----------

